

TED: Carl Honore, Slowing down in a world built for speed - jsmcgd
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/carl_honore_praises_slowness.html

======
raju
Good talk. I have found that spending a little time meditating certainly slows
you down. Furthermore, you tend to start "seeing" more and analyzing less. I
have found taking long walks (no ipod, no speed walking), taking a long hot
shower, lowering the lights, lighting some candles, and just listening to a
great jazz album on my headphones works just as well.

I certainly was the kind of person who was IM'ing while coding, twittering
while on the phone, surfing HN while watching TV, a person who always had an
agenda while having an agenda.

These days, I don't feel (so) guilty sitting at a coffee shop at the brink of
dawn with a nice cup of coffee watching the sun rise. Or walking by myself in
the woods. Or sitting by my window on a rainy day listening to the pitter-
patter of rain.

This talk will certainly give you an insight, and I recommend reading Eckhart
Tolle's "The Power of Now". Its a quick read and will certainly open your eyes
to just slowing down.

Update - Edited for grammatical errors

